# how large are baby cherry shrimp when they hatch?



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

Baby shrimp are bigger than that and clearly recognizable as shrimp. I'm not familiar with the tiny critters but there is a sticky somewhere with pictures to help you identify them.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Could just be cocepods all my tanks have em when I look really close


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

my shrimp had babies awhile back I knew they were expecting but figured my fish had eaten the babies and then one morn I see all these babies crawling on my moss and when I went over to check them out the retreated back into the moss. I have a feeling they had been hiding in the moss for several weeks before I saw them.


----------



## Venthus (Feb 27, 2011)

Newly hatched shrimp are considerably larger; visually speaking, they're far larger than the eggs they hatch out of.

I like this video which actually gets a clear shot at the moment of hatching. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS5zxdkesKI


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I would say cyclops. I have these. There is nothing wrong with them.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

from planet inverts, that is moss:


----------

